# Phoenix st Augustine issue



## pumbaacat (2 mo ago)

Howdy! Looking for advice on how to proceed with issue in the photo-- heavily used dog traffic could be culprit but I think it started out as brown patch. Treated it twice with granules but looking worse, stolons running everywhere. I'm wondering if we should aerate? Dethatch? Add some sand? Thx!


----------



## Burnie (Jun 13, 2020)

What is the 2 black things in the upper left corner, are you feeding cows on it?


----------



## pumbaacat (2 mo ago)

My black lab's feet.


----------

